# Misquito Lagoon 6/1



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice fish. At least you got your limit ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish Ron. They were quite picky today. Sorry to hear about your worms.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

My pet school has been real spooky since the tournament. Im hopin they setlle back in soon. Have you had any luck with topwater? It seems like the topwater action should be heatin up, but for me it has remained cool. I did buy a Tsunami topwater bait from the clearance isle today though  Im gonna take the wife out in the moring for a bit. Last time she slayed them...we will see.

Nice to see you reporting again!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

jeez, I dunno, I've seen that picture so many times now I have to think its the same one over and over again. 

j/k of course, but I have ask, do you ever get skunked?


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> jeez, I dunno, I've seen that picture so many times now I have to think its the same one over and over again.
> 
> j/k of course, but I have ask, do you ever get skunked?


Yes, I try to work one annual skunking in to my schedule every year just to remind myself what it's like. ;D

With all the pressure these fish endure I may have to start carrying some live bait to get a good bite.

Tojo, I was fishing the zone where the large trout and an occasional red might hit a topwater. Fishing the drop off or deep grass will get you more bites but useually from smaller trout, ladies and jacks.


----------

